# Hobby Store Casting Supplies



## lhowell (Jul 15, 2016)

So I know this post gets brought up quite often but I am just getting started in the world of casting and wanted to test the waters first before going all out and buying all Alumilite dyes, dusts, resins, etc. 

What are some good hobby store acrylic casting items as well as dyes and powders that you can pick up at say a Michaels or A.C. Moore type store? Thanks!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 15, 2016)

I have used Castin'Craft Clear Polyester Casting Resin which has worked well for the most part but have had to return cans that had been on the shelf too long and had started to solidify.  It is a good way to test the waters.  My problems were with the quart sized cans from AC Moore.  No problems with pint sized can from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 15, 2016)

The Castin' Craft resin is fine, but to be realistic, purchasing a gallon from a place such as US Comp will be much less costly in the long run as compared to the Castin' Craft.
Even with the percentage off coupon, the price per ounce is higher and with the gallon, it gives you half of that gallon for testing and messing up, and you will still be ahead even if you just poured that half gallon in the garbage.
So that would leave you with half a gallon to make the good casts after messing up the rest of it.

That is just my perspective and with only a quart of Castin' Craft, that doesn't really leave much for testing the waters.

Once you get the hang of it, you will be addicted as many other people have become. Might as well have the resin on hand and save a little money in the process.

Only you can decide on the path you wish to take.

EDIT: I see you live in NC. There is a place called Illstreet composites in SC and they have decent pricing for the same product that would normally come from FL.


----------



## lhowell (Jul 15, 2016)

That is what I am afraid of (getting hooked). My family and I are avid saltwater anglers and I want to try turning some acrylic heads for fishing lure skirts too!


----------

